# How to apply for Seguridad Social



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's a list of information for people who need to apply for a Numero de Seguridad Social (Social Security Number). There have been a lot of forum members who have helped me figure this out in various threads, so here it is in one place, to pass it on to others. Most of this is in English, because you can choose the language as English in the top right of the ministry's pages. This information is for all of Spain.

Ministry website map:
Seguridad Social:Site Map

Contact form for ministry:
http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_6/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=3

Location of offices:
Seguridad Social:Oficinas de la Seguridad Social

Procedure of application:
Seguridad Social:Useful Information

Downloadable TA1 form (required for application) in different languages of Spain (none in English):
Seguridad Social:Workers

TA1 form in Spanish:
http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00//groups/public/documents/binario/365.pdf

I hope someone finds this helpful. Thanks again to all who have helped me!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Here's a list of information for people who need to apply for a Numero de Seguridad Social (Social Security Number). There have been a lot of forum members who have helped me figure this out in various threads, so here it is in one place, to pass it on to others. Most of this is in English, because you can choose the language as English in the top right of the ministry's pages. This information is for all of Spain.
> 
> Ministry website map:
> Seguridad Social:Site Map
> ...


This is great, but can you clarify who it's for?
Europeans, non Europeans, working or not, age...??


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is great, but can you clarify who it's for?
> Europeans, non Europeans, working or not, age...??


 Hi Pesky Wesky. It's for anyone at all who is applying for a SS#, including all you mentioned.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wow what a lot of links!!

I just went to the INSS and asked for the number!!

they gave me the form - I can't remember if I needed my NIE but I did need ID (passport) & recent padrón

I filled in the form & I got the number - simple really

the links for where all the offices are, & the form to download will be useful for others I'm sure


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for your compliment, Xabiachica. And Pesky Wesky thank you too for your compliment. This was real team work on the forum, and both of you were involved in this. Re the ID required, different situations require different ID, which is explained in the links above.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Worth bearing in mind that you "will" need an appointment if visiting a SS office now (well you do in Valencia)
On the SS site that has been posted you will find a section about this & you can select/book it online, it will give you the date/time/booking number and also text you this info if they have your mobile number entered.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VFR said:


> Worth bearing in mind that you "will" need an appointment if visiting a SS office now (well you do in Valencia)
> On the SS site that has been posted you will find a section about this & you can select/book it online, it will give you the date/time/booking number and also text you this info if they have your mobile number entered.


yes - though it will probably vary a bit from office to office

in Denia you can just turn up if you're willing to wait (with a book - it might be that long) - there are sofas in the waiting area


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yes - though it will probably vary a bit from office to office
> 
> in Denia you can just turn up if you're willing to wait (with a book - it might be that long) - there are sofas in the waiting area


Ditto in Estepona. Turn up with all your docs in duplicate: passport, NIE, proof of residence, two photos and wait.

Same with getting your NIE or padron. When in doubt about a doc, the golden rule is photocopy at least twice.

There's no big deal really as most offices at least in bigger towns and cities have someone who knows some English.

I didn't wait long, less than thirty minutes, but Sandra waited five years...
Fortunately she had private healthcare.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

VFR said:


> Worth bearing in mind that you "will" need an appointment if visiting a SS office now (well you do in Valencia)
> On the SS site that has been posted you will find a section about this & you can select/book it online, it will give you the date/time/booking number and also text you this info if they have your mobile number entered.


You do in Andalucia too - cita previa, bookable online or by phone. Never had to wait more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> There's no big deal really as most offices at least in bigger towns and cities have someone who knows some English.


I have never heard anyone in a government office speak English here. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but I am saying don't count on it out of certain areas in the south of Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have never heard anyone in a government office speak English here. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but I am saying don't count on it out of certain areas in the south of Spain


in high-expat areas I guess it's more likely

when we first arrived you were lucky to get anyone speak to you in SPANISH, let alone English

everyone always spoke in Valenciano - even now, all the signage in all public buildings is pretty much exclusively in Valenciano


although the lifts in the hospital speak Spanish & English


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> in high-expat areas I guess it's more likely
> 
> when we first arrived you were lucky to get anyone speak to you in SPANISH, let alone English
> 
> ...


... in my experience, you probably get more sense out of the lift


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have never heard anyone in a government office speak English here. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but I am saying don't count on it out of certain areas in the south of Spain


We went into the Police Station in Estepona but there was a very helpful woman there who insisted on answering us in English. I think she also spoke German.
I've just come back from the CdS Hospital and I spoke to the consultant in Spanish, she answered in English. She said she wanted to practise!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... in my experience, you probably get more sense out of the lift


it speaks with a plum in its mouth


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's a fabulous link that I forgot to post. This is a downloadable spread sheet with every single Seguridad Social office in Spain. There are two formats: XLS and CSV. I downloaded the XLS (Excel) version, and it's not locked, so it's searchable and you can reorganize it easily to your liking through Data Sort.

For each office, this spread sheet tells you the type of office, the region, province, city, phone #, fax #, address, email, if you need to make an appointment, and more. So here it is:

Seguridad Social:Useful Information

My appointment today with SS was a walk-in. I was in and out in 20 minutes with my SS# in tow!

I've never met a single English-speaking government worker in getting all my ID in Malaga - empadronamiento (City Hall), DNI (National Police), SS# (Social Security) and health card (health clinic). It's either sink or swim - learn Spanish or go home! The elevators don't talk to me here. It's a merciless world here in Malaga.  eace:


----------

